# Fecal matter



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Got asked to literally remove fecal matter before I paint a unit yesterday. Name my price. I just looked at them like "[email protected]$!". 

Oh, someone's gonna pay DEARLY for this \@!/! $$÷

Anyone ever get that request?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

When I first moved back to Ontario I was taking any work I could get and was tasked with painting an apartment previously lived in by a handful of degenerate 20 somethings that owned a dog they never walked.

The poor thing had pooped all over the place and somehow this had gotten on the kitchen cabinets. Thankfully it had dessicated to a completely dry state. Being a dog owner myself who has to deal with dog poop daily it wasn't a completely horrible task to deal with. If it was human poop, mentally that would have been a much higher hurdle to jump over.

I brought out some 80 grit paper to removed the bulk of it and some 120 grit to remove the residual. Good scrub afterwards with a cloth and I called it good enough.

I never met the young guys that lived there, but I did and still do hate them.

A year ago I was painting a house for a couple while they were away. Their cat was not enjoying the alone time and crapped and barfed all over the carpet in the living room in protest. I do mean ALL OVER.

I texted the customer asking where they kept the Nature's Miracle and explained why. They said to just leave it and they'd clean it up when they got back. I explained I couldn't do this as I had to put dropsheets down and work in the area which would have A: mashed poop into their carpets, B: mashed poop all over my dropsheets. Again, being a pet owner made this easier to deal with but not a great way to start the day.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Long ago, in a galaxy far, far away, I worked for a painting contractor who wanted to expand his business. He started bidding on HUD homes. One of the first ones we did was a nightmare. The tenants had literally sh1t in every corner of the house, and smeared it on the walls. Who lives like that? We seriously (and this is the only time I've ever seen this done) brought a powerwasher inside and douched out the whole interior of the house. Water was pouring out of the doors. Then came in a sprayed every surface with an oil sealer. Walls, ceiling floors, everything. 
The next one that we came to was similar, and I promptly quit working for that outfit.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Long ago, in a galaxy far, far away, I worked for a painting contractor who wanted to expand his business. He started bidding on HUD homes. One of the first ones we did was a nightmare. The tenants had literally sh1t in every corner of the house, and smeared it on the walls. Who lives like that? We seriously (and this is the only time I've ever seen this done) brought a powerwasher inside and douched out the whole interior of the house. Water was pouring out of the doors. Then came in a sprayed every surface with an oil sealer. Walls, ceiling floors, everything.
> The next one that we came to was similar, and I promptly quit working for that outfit.


Jeez, looks like I'm skipping breakfast today....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Lol. We joked it was chocolate soup with corn and peanuts. And lots of cigarette butts.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> Jeez, looks like I'm skipping breakfast today....



Not me. Just filled up on last nights meal again, after throwing up in my mouth.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Lol. We joked it was chocolate soup with corn and peanuts. And lots of cigarette butts.


Dude


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

The mods are like, "Meh, I do it everyday."


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Not me. Just filled up on last nights meal again, after throwing up in my mouth.


At least you got a hot breakfast, right?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

If I were a rich man...I wouldn't be here.

If I were a mod....I would close this thread.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Like driving by an accident. You just have to take a look.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Long ago, in a galaxy far, far away, I worked for a painting contractor who wanted to expand his business. He started bidding on HUD homes. One of the first ones we did was a nightmare. The tenants had literally sh1t in every corner of the house, and smeared it on the walls. Who lives like that? We seriously (and this is the only time I've ever seen this done) brought a powerwasher inside and douched out the whole interior of the house. Water was pouring out of the doors. Then came in a sprayed every surface with an oil sealer. Walls, ceiling floors, everything.
> The next one that we came to was similar, and I promptly quit working for that outfit.


The pooper people were probable heavy drug users. Seriously. Either that or mentally disturbed.

futtyos


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Mentally ill is the word coming from the customer. Apparently the tenant had a special needs child.

Who wants pictures? I'm headed there now


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

driftweed said:


> Mentally ill is the word coming from the customer. Apparently the tenant had a special needs child.
> 
> Who wants pictures? I'm headed there now


I could probably handle pictures at this point. My brekkie is likely digested to a geographic area on my person where exiting from the upper orifice is unlikely and the lower one timely and relevant given the scenario.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Mentally ill is the word coming from the customer. Apparently the tenant had a special needs child.
> 
> Who wants pictures? I'm headed there now


I have a feeling that just may sneak over the line of family friendly - hell, the HUMAN friendly !


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Maybe put a word of caution in the thread title if people are THAT weak hearted...


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Does this not seem like a situation where a cleaner should be hired and brought in prior to the painter coming in to do their work?

I'd also say, if I hadn't read the thread title and just saw the picture I'd never know what the stuff on that wall was.

Just last year I painted a horrible rental for a friend of mine. I found what appeared to be an entire bowl of beef stew attached to a wall in one of the bedrooms. Looked reasonably similar. Oh god, looking back I hope that was beef stew....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Does this not seem like a situation where a cleaner should be hired and brought in prior to the painter coming in to do their work?
> 
> I'd also say, if I hadn't read the thread title and just saw the picture I'd never know what the stuff on that wall was.
> 
> Just last year I painted a horrible rental for a friend of mine. I found what appeared to be an entire bowl of beef stew attached to a wall in one of the bedrooms. Looked reasonably similar. Oh god, looking back I hope that was beef stew....


Getting a professional that is trained to handle these types of biohazards, is a great idea. They have these type of cleaning companies around my parts. I would not volunteer to clean up what potentially could contain hepititis, among a number of other pathogens.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Getting a professional that is trained to handle these types of biohazards, is a great idea. They have these type of cleaning companies around my parts. I would not volunteer to clean up what potentially could contain hepititis, among a number of pathogens.


Yep, I walked out on a few landlords out in Vancouver who'd called me to take a look at and paint out some of their 'suites' that had blood on the walls and various other body fluids, syringes on the floor, etc. Basically said "you need a cleaner first, you've got my number" and left. Sorry, I worked with enough people who were infected during my days working in the prison system. Highly unlikely to get infected, but if you're asking me to work in an environment like that and you've rented to people that treated your property like that... You're not likely a person I want to be waiting to receive a cheque from. Never heard back from one of the landlords I walked out on and to this day I don't regret losing the work.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Then again,there's BIN. *Sheepish grin*


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Lucky for the client I got hazmat trained last summer. We are billing $500\hour for this. Bio-hazardous material cleanup is a highly profitable thing.

Yes, you have to suit up, but you also must double bag and pay extra for disposal.

I know this is a gross thread. But I created to shed light on knowing what you are touching guys. It's not always pudding.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

driftweed said:


> Lucky for the client I got hazmat trained last summer. We are billing $500\hour for this. Bio-hazardous material cleanup is a highly profitable thing.
> 
> Yes, you have to suit up, but you also must double bag and pay extra for disposal.
> 
> I know this is a gross thread. But I created to shed light on knowing what you are touching guys. It's not always pudding.


Having that specialized training would seem to help secure jobs that facilitate public housing, rentals, and assisted living. Good credentials to have.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I still think "Sh!tty Walls" would have been a less offensive thread title, but that's me.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Brings new meaning to the coming home and saying "Hi dear. You wouldn't believe what a sh!tty day I had at work."

There's just so much good material to be had in this thread.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I could probably handle pictures at this point. My brekkie is likely digested to a geographic area on my person where exiting from the upper orifice is unlikely and the lower one timely and relevant given the scenario.


Yep, that's exactly what I thought. Now I'm left with that acidy lump in the back of my throat that can neither be coughed up nor swallowed.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What a crappy thread.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Having that specialized training would seem to help secure jobs that facilitate public housing, rentals, and assisted living. Good credentials to have.


Last summer I went and got training for crime scene, method lab, hazardous clean up. The more certs you have, the better. It's very rare when you need it, so I just use it to separate my company from the rest.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've PWed poo off a concrete subfloor after a septic tank back up for a restoration company. Pretty standard stuff they had the drywall out when we got there and we suited up in tyvek and full mask with rubber boots. That was someone's home. You don't want to know how rentals deal with bio.....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

driftweed said:


> Last summer I went and got training for crime scene, method lab, hazardous clean up. The more certs you have, the better. It's very rare when you need it, so I just use it to separate my company from the rest.


I was thinking you were not only crazy to consider this, but maybe a little naive and careless. But seeing that you have been trained makes me feel a lot better and confident you will not only proceed correctly, but CHARGE correctly.

Reminds me of the old question my father would ask me, "If you were swimming in a pool of 'sewage' and a bucket of 'sewage' were thrown at you, would you duck or let it hit you?"


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

driftweed said:


> Last summer I went and got training for crime scene, method lab, hazardous clean up. The more certs you have, the better. It's very rare when you need it, so I just use it to separate my company from the rest.


Definitely one of those added values you guys were discussing in the richmond thread.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Well, considering my target audience is rentals, it goes a long way to service ALL their needs no matter how remote. Once I found out how they charge for that stuff it was a no brainer.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

One time the outfit they had work in the sewage plant. Inside tanks? Stuff like that. Something about a poop river and hip boots? 
Lol. I know the dude who took the job. 
Big outfits it's not about being the best painter. There's other ways. Bit players, charaxhters are needed. They need a guy on the roster that they can schedule to hip boot in poop river and he says 'what time is the start?' Without even hesitating. Then thinks he has the best job in the world. Funny racket and some funny charaxhters. I have come across.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

driftweed said:


> Last summer I went and got training for crime scene, method lab, hazardous clean up. The more certs you have, the better. It's very rare when you need it, so I just use it to separate my company from the rest.


Sure, but you still don't take the doorknobs off...:jester:

Seriously, those sound like good things to have.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Seriously, those sound like good things to have.


Yes, when working around poop, Certs are a good thing to have. 

Hell, a shower would be even better


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I bet Richmond woulda done it cheaper.


----------



## mr4pt (Jan 19, 2015)

TJ Paint said:


> I bet Richmond woulda done it cheaper.



Uh... 

I'm new here but I've read enough threads to know that was low, lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mr4pt said:


> Uh...
> 
> I'm new here but I've read enough threads to know that was low, lol


and also enough to surmise that Richmond will give a thanks to it :thumbsup:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

mr4pt said:


> Uh...
> 
> I'm new here but I've read enough threads to know that was low, lol


$500/hr to wipe clean, skimcoat, prime, and 2 coat? Good luck making that on a repaint my friend:jester:

Heck, those two spots alone are worth over $1500. now slap some gloves on and a respirator and get at it!

I used to do trashouts that were much worse than that before painting took over my business, now we did some dumb stuff during those days. Now, I have come to realize that if you get certified at something, you can charge like a champ.:notworthy:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

The property manager dropped the ball on this. He could have hired a cheap cleaning crew to take care of it. Then paid you your normal apartment painting price and saved a bunch. 

With these types of decisions, I'd be concerned whether this management company will be around in the future.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I too long ago started out working in places where sh!t would be on the walls. Toddlers that aren't properly supervised with a diaper full love to "draw" 

Its pretty common in low income housing, and distressed properties. We did a few foreclosures getting them ready to rent this year and we had one. At least we could scrape it off and spray it out with primer.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

They actually got burned for doing just that. They had a shooting a year ago, got bids for cleaning it up by certified guys (all around $4500), then let their painter bid it out (not certified). The painter bid it out at $400, thinking it was an easy 1 hour job. At least that's what they all thought, until the board of health got their hands on them. If you have hud house, you have to do it correctly or suffer the consequences. Sometimes you can get away with it, sometimes not. But once you get burned, you get very leary about skirting it again.

We even have to be taught how to talk to tenants nowadays. Say the wrong thing and its a $100k discrimination suit.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

TJ Paint said:


> The property manager dropped the ball on this. He could have hired a cheap cleaning crew to take care of it. Then paid you your normal apartment painting price and saved a bunch.
> 
> With these types of decisions, I'd be concerned whether this management company will be around in the future.


I described this thread to my wife. She immediately came up with the same response, and we have no kids. Nicely done.


----------



## mr4pt (Jan 19, 2015)

driftweed said:


> $500/hr to wipe clean, skimcoat, prime, and 2 coat? Good luck making that on a repaint my friend:jester:
> 
> Heck, those two spots alone are worth over $1500. now slap some gloves on and a respirator and get at it!
> 
> I used to do trashouts that were much worse than that before painting took over my business, now we did some dumb stuff during those days. Now, I have come to realize that if you get certified at something, you can charge like a champ.:notworthy:



My bad. I meant low as in low blow, not cheap price.
I shouldn't be drunk posting...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

mr4pt said:


> My bad. I meant low as in low blow, not cheap price.
> I shouldn't be drunk posting...


Glad I never do that:whistling2:

Drunk posting is easy.
Drunk reading is when things get phreaky:shifty:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bender said:


> Glad I never do that:whistling2:
> 
> Drunk posting is easy.
> Drunk reading is when things get phreaky:shifty:


I kind of have to assume it gets even more interesting when doing it in February? I know DaArch was mentioning the other day that we run into some turbulence during that month on here.

I'm kind of looking forward to the February feistiness on here he was describing. I've never witnessed this before.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I kind of have to assume it gets even more interesting when doing it in February? I know DaArch was mentioning the other day that we run into some turbulence during that month on here.
> 
> I'm kind of looking forward to the February feistiness on here he was describing. I've never witnessed this before.


The whole cabin fever thing at PT, started years ago when the economy was crippled and painters had nothing else to do but drink and display samples of their company logos. 

I sense things have changed for the better for most painting contractors, in terms of work being scheduled and businesses growing. So expect only a few disgruntled members trashing the place. 

But those were fun days!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> The whole cabin fever thing at PT, started years ago when the economy was crippled and painters had nothing else to do but drink and display samples of their company logos.
> 
> I sense things have changed for the better for most painting contractors, in terms of work being scheduled and businesses growing. So expect only a few disgruntled members trashing the place.
> 
> But those were fun days!


Hmm, interesting. Things have changed for the better for me in some regards having picked up a bunch of work from a new GC. He doesn't have anything for me in the month of February though, and my phone hasn't exactly been ringing off the hook from my regular thing (res repaints) which is predictably standard for this time of year.

This is my first week where I've been sitting about with nothing to do in about a month. Sitting about waiting for someone to actually pay me for work I did over a month ago.

Thus, I Painttalk.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

mr4pt said:


> My bad. I meant low as in low blow, not cheap price.
> I shouldn't be drunk posting...


It's a painter's forum, what other kind of posting is there? (Man I'm bad at making friends)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I kind of have to assume it gets even more interesting when doing it in February? I know DaArch was mentioning the other day that we run into some turbulence during that month on here.
> 
> I'm kind of looking forward to the February feistiness on here he was describing. I've never witnessed this before.





CApainter said:


> The whole cabin fever thing at PT, started years ago when the economy was crippled and painters had nothing else to do but drink and display samples of their company logos.
> 
> I sense things have changed for the better for most painting contractors, in terms of work being scheduled and businesses growing. So expect only a few disgruntled members trashing the place.
> 
> But those were fun days!


Actually, I first saw the term "Cabin Fever" used on a usenet Radio Control Airplane group back in the 90's. It appears that getting grumpy, intolerant, combative, insensitive and overly sensitive on the internet in February has a long history.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like something I could get in on (minus the week I'm in Orlando, at least)


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Again, a thread _runs _in a different direction. What could have been a _crowning _moment for driftweed, seems to have been _squeezed out_ by some other _gut_ wrenching _movement_ to facilitate a fever from not getting _out _of the _house_.

I'm _evacuating _myself from any further _indigestion _from this thread.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hmm, interesting. Things have changed for the better for me in some regards having picked up a bunch of work from a new GC. He doesn't have anything for me in the month of February though, and my phone hasn't exactly been ringing off the hook from my regular thing (res repaints) which is predictably standard for this time of year.
> 
> This is my first week where I've been sitting about with nothing to do in about a month. Sitting about waiting for someone to actually pay me for work I did over a month ago.
> 
> Thus, I Painttalk.


WB,

The sure cure for Cabin Fever, get outside and enjoy the scenery:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> WB,
> 
> The sure cure for Cabin Fever, get outside and enjoy the scenery:
> 
> View attachment 34289


Nothing like tempting an icicle to pierce your skull. I'd rather hang out at a Barnes and Nobles where I can present a scholarly aire that the chicks just can't ignore.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't matter how cold it is, I've got to get out in the winter or I'll go nuts. Was hiking last winter when I came across these guys. It was pretty dam cool to watch.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Don't matter how cold it is, I've got to get out in the winter or I'll go nuts. Was hiking last winter when I came across these guys. It was pretty dam cool to watch.
> View attachment 34297


It's not without its risks:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-f7S0YS4Dc


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> It's not without its risks:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-f7S0YS4Dc



Well, he's dead. 😁


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, in this weather (snow today, and rain, and slush), I manufacture ways to get outside. 

As long as I can stay warm, I love the cold.  :blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Well, he's dead. 😁


John Freeman, I think he understands as well as anyone that he's lucky to have survived.

http://www.rightthisminute.com/video/incredible-story-survival-following-ice-climbing-fall


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> John Freeman, I think he understands as well as anyone that he's lucky to have survived.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rightthisminute.com/video/incredible-story-survival-following-ice-climbing-fall



Wow. Guess it wasn't his time, cause anyone else woulda died in that.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't say I appreciate the _movement_ from bad fecal matter puns to a more serious off topic.


----------

